# best hull for galveston/trinity bay area?



## woundupintx (Sep 13, 2011)

i live in spring and think the closest ramp to me is north/west trinity bay area or west side of galveston bay area (seabrook)? i grew up fishing flats in the gulf of florida but sold my boat prior to moving here bc of my location. i only had a 14' jon boat with a 25 johnson and never had any problems catching plenty of fish from the creeks to the open waters of the gulf (on calmer days) i told myself living so far (i think its going to be about a 90 min trip one way) that i wasnt going to get a boat again. but im losing my mind not fishing for so long so im looking into getting a boat again despite having to drive and the gas it will cost. ive been told fishing bay systems here is very different than fishing FLs gulf creeks and open waters. ill be fishing with 2-3 people for the most part and want something pretty small around 15-18ft. im not opposed to a poling skiff, or explorer tv type v/tunnel. Ive also seen some Majeks and Dargels that seem like would be great boats, but having trouble finding one in my price range so far. any opinions on styles? im not looking to cross whole bay systems or fish in serious chop. there are plenty of "flats", oyster bars, and shallow back water to be be found even around trinity and galveston bay right?

also, if anyone has any experience or advise on any of these areas i may be fishing or which areas may be closest/best bet, id really appreciate the info. i hear the fishing bay areas can be a bit different than FLs gulf coast, but hopefully its not too bad and i can find some back water and get it figured out.


----------



## RedRaider98 (Jan 21, 2009)

I also live in spring.

The closest ramp is actually in Baytown. Bayland Marina (Under Fred Hartman Bridge) Off of HWY 146.
I fish there often. I run a Florida style flats skiff, Pathfinder 17T. But I mainly fish skinny water and marsh areas. I launch according to where I plan to fish to avoid long runs in open water.
Most people in the area run Kenners, Tritons, Gulf Coast, Blue Waves, etc. Galveston & Trinity bay both can get pretty choppy so the deeper running boat is a must if you plan to cross any open water. Anything that you get I would reccoment getting a tunnel hull.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think a cat is the way to go, I would buy a used baby cat! How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Buy a bass boat and fish close to home... you will get to fish way more often for much less money and your equipment will be subjected to much less abuse.

You can bass fish almost every single day of the year.... bay fishing? not so much.

If I didnt live 3 miles from the water, I would be all over bass fishing.



PS... i run a 22' Shoalwater Legend (which is a TV hull) and I think its a bad choice for here in Galveston/Trinity Bay... more days than not, its too rough around here to run this type of hull.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to let you know, this is about to be 10 pages of people telling you there favorite boat! Go test drive every boat you like. Test a cat, flat bottom, tv, and big boat like blue wave and Kenner


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Just to let you know, this is about to be 10 pages of people telling you there favorite boat! Go test drive every boat you like. Test a cat, flat bottom, tv, and big boat like blue wave and Kenner


Agreed.... But I believe a Kenner or full -v style hull is best around here.... too much open water to cross.

Fished in a Kenner 18V for years before I went to this Shoalwater and that Kenner rides 10 times better across the bay.... This TV will beat you to death.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would stay away from flat bottoms if you can, I drive one but I like to fish shallow and I hunt out of mine


----------



## woundupintx (Sep 13, 2011)

im only wanting to fish skinny water as well, not wanting to fish any open water and dont plan on crossing any bays or making any real long runs. as far as bass fishing, i just dont like freshwater fishing near as much and the closest lake to me is still a bit away. i have ponds in my neighborhood and all around i fish when im fiending. 

i like the small cats as well and im looking to spend no more than 7000 if possible, but will consider more if worth it. any chance anyone would be willing to let me tag along for a trip so i can get an idea of what fishing the bay is like? i got plenty of gas $!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

woundupintx said:


> *im only wanting to fish skinny water as well, not wanting to fish any open water and dont plan on crossing any bays or making any real long runs.* as far as bass fishing, i just dont like freshwater fishing near as much and the closest lake to me is still a bit away. i have ponds in my neighborhood and all around i fish when im fiending.
> 
> i like the small cats as well and im looking to spend no more than 7000 if possible, but will consider more if worth it. any chance anyone would be willing to let me tag along for a trip so i can get an idea of what fishing the bay is like? i got plenty of gas $!


And you are planning on launching on the North Side of Galveston/Trinity bay???????? Have you looked at a map?

You are in for a rude awakening my friend...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> And you are planning on launching on the North Side of Galveston/Trinity bay???????? Have you looked at a map?
> 
> You are in for a rude awakening my friend...


*x infinity .........*

Corpus Christi Bay, San Antonio Bay, and Trinity/Upper Galveston are probably the biggest systems on the Texas coast - staying skinny just isn't likely. You're talking about some big water. I'd for sure catch a ride with someone to check it out.

The key here is wet test EVERY BOAT you're interested in, on the water where you plan to fish (if you can) in the worst weather conditions possible as long as it's safe.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *x infinity .........*
> 
> Corpus Christi Bay, San Antonio Bay, and Trinity/Upper Galveston are probably the biggest systems on the Texas coast - staying skinny just isn't likely. You're talking about some big water. I'd for sure catch a ride with someone to check it out.
> 
> The key here is wet test EVERY BOAT you're interested in, on the water where you plan to fish (if you can) in the worst weather conditions possible as long as it's safe.


Bingo! Gotta cross alot of water to fish shallow around here


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Buy a bass boat and fish close to home... you will get to fish way more often for much less money and your equipment will be subjected to much less abuse.
> 
> You can bass fish almost every single day of the year.... bay fishing? not so much.
> 
> ...


No pun intended justinsfa but its hard for allot of people to make the switch back to fresh after some good salt. Back to the post get a 20 whaler or old 20 Mako for galveston a simi-v is an absolute must. The shallow runners are primarily for south texas galveston is way to big deep and rough.


----------



## woundupintx (Sep 13, 2011)

well thats why i posted on here...ive never been on or even seen any type of bay system. from the map it looks like there are lots of creeks or backwater areas....i guess i am wrong. i knew a friend of a friend in seabrook that had a mini cat and never had any issues with having to travel super far....but maybe im wrong


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Bingo! Gotta cross alot of water to fish shallow around here


I have to disagree. I run a small cat (14.5 Shoalwater) and can stay skinny without running across the open bays. I mainly fish north west bay (including Jones Lake the other lakes off the ICW), Christmas Bay, Bastrop Bayou/Bay, Freeport/Surfside, the south shoreline of east bay, east matty and the Seadrift/POC area. All of those areas can be easily accessed with a small boat if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

woundupintx said:


> well thats why i posted on here...ive never been on or even seen any type of bay system. from the map it looks like there are lots of creeks or backwater areas....i guess i am wrong. i knew a friend of a friend in seabrook that had a mini cat and never had any issues with having to travel super far....but maybe im wrong


You are not wrong. There are plenty of places to fish and also stay out of the open water. I do it all the time and will be doing just that ALL weekend! Tight lines.


----------



## Capt. JT (Jan 31, 2011)

My 2 cents, find some one that has an 18' Majek Extreme, I'm sure someone wouldn't mind taking you out for a ride. I have a 22' and it is by far the dryest ride and I still get in 12 inches of H2O with two power poles and a platform.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Justin_Time said:


> I have to disagree. I run a small cat (14.5 Shoalwater) and can stay skinny without running across the open bays. I mainly fish north west bay (including Jones Lake the other lakes off the ICW), Christmas Bay, Bastrop Bayou/Bay, Freeport/Surfside, the south shoreline of east bay, east matty and the Seadrift/POC area. All of those areas can be easily accessed with a small boat if you know what you are doing.


Although I agree with you. None of these however locations, reflect the question asked regarding location and proximity to Spring.



woundupintx said:


> ... i live in spring and think the closest ramp to me is north/west trinity bay area or west side of galveston bay area (seabrook)? ...





woundupintx said:


> well thats why i posted on here...ive never been on or even seen any type of bay system. from the map it looks like there are lots of creeks or backwater areas....i guess i am wrong. i knew a friend of a friend in seabrook that had a mini cat and never had any issues with having to travel super far....but maybe im wrong


You're not in the wrong for asking at all. Just do your homework ... ! If you're willing to trailer, there's excellent shallow water to fish, and if you're dead set on a boat you're familiar with, or "just like the idea of" ... all you have to do is pick your ramp carefully and know your limitations regarding the water. There's NOTHING wrong with that ...


----------



## woundupintx (Sep 13, 2011)

well anyone that does the type of fishing im interested in that is willing to let me ride one day to see more of what im getting into here, id greatly appreciate it and would contribute to the cost!


----------



## woundupintx (Sep 13, 2011)

and i used to fish cedar key and steinhatchee areas in FL all the time....look them up on the map and all u will see is open water. i fished them for several years out of a 14' jon boat and always found creeks and fished open water plenty of days safely. yes there were days i couldnt because of the wind, so i just wouldnt fish those days, i got no problems with that. there were plenty of guys that would never fish a jon boat in those areas but i always did fine and know my limits. i dont see why that cant be done here too and why most people on here think you HAVE to cross open water here to fish shallow. if you got the boat to do it, more power to u but thats not what im looking to do....once again maybe im wrong, ive never been on the water around here. but there have to be marshes/creeks and places to fish skinny around these bays without having to cross them, no?


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Fished Trinity for several years with flat bottoms - 14, 16 & 18. There's a lot of skinny water in and around Trinity but it can get very rough in a flat bottom. In fact, that's why I sold my 18' even though it had all of the room you needed. In my 14', used to put in at the ramp on Gou Hole Road and run Red's Bayou to the bay. Lots of reds in the bayou and, on good days, you can swing around to the spillway which is just west of the bayou. Need map or gps for the bayou. It can get tricky.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> I have to disagree. I run a small cat (14.5 Shoalwater) and can stay skinny without running across the open bays. I mainly fish north west bay (including Jones Lake the other lakes off the ICW), Christmas Bay, Bastrop Bayou/Bay, Freeport/Surfside, the south shoreline of east bay, east matty and the Seadrift/POC area. All of those areas can be easily accessed with a small boat if you know what you are doing.


None of those areas are remotely similar to Upper Galveston/ Trinity area though...

If you launch on this end of the system, you are pretty much forced to hit big water....

To the OP... are you looking at the correct bay system map? The western shoreline doesnt have any creeks... the northern tip is the Houston Ship Channel and its mostly industrial areas... The only "creek" in that area is Cedar Bayou that runs to Roseland Park. There is skinny water in there, but not much at all. You could scout it all in less than an hour... maybe even 30 minutes.

The only skinny water in Trinity is a 10-15 mile run across wide open, water.... any wind over 10mph from the any direction but NW is gonna be a hell ride... especially in any form of a baby cat. You can trailer around to a different ramp, but that part of the bay is highly effected by the Trinity River flow and any little bit of wind. That would make for a bad morning if you drove all the way from Spring to find Chocolate Milk... Which are the conditions more than they arent.

It would probably be closer for you to hit West Bay than hitting the back of Trinity... plus the water is better down there.

By buying a baby cat, I would think you would HIGHLY limit yourself in this bay system.

As mentioned, I have a 22ft TV and it beats the hell out of me... i cant imagine how bad it would be in a flat bottom or babycat. More times than not, I need a deep-V bay boat just to be comfortable out there.

Now, if you were fishing the bay systems further South down the coast, its a WHOLE other story. Galvestion Bay is WIDE open and the wind from the coast can rough things up really bad, really fast.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Just get an older Boston Whaler with upgraded engine, best boat and *unsinkable.*


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

baytownboy said:


> Just get an older Boston Whaler with upgraded engine, best boat and *unsinkable.*


X2 on the Boston Whaler. If you are looking for something in the 15-18 foot range a Whaler Montauk is hard to beat. They can handle the rough water you are likely in encounter in the Galveston Bay system and they will run surprisingly shallow. Older models with upgraded engines pop up for sale every now and then in the 12K range.


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

For under $7000 you can get a boat like mine, 18'6 kenner v bottom with semi tunnel. I have no problem getting where I need to go on choppy days. Mine will run in about 2' of water trimmed up with no jack plate. I've gotta mercury 90 that pushes it about 40mph and isn't bad on gas. I fish on the north end of trinity and there are a few back bays and bayous around there.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have seen a whaler SINK lol, so they are not UNSINKABLE.>> you can sink any boat

Now, I love my Haynie 24 cat, it gets me where i want to go but in my opinion the best boat for the open waters of galveston would be a 24 HO Haynie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woundupintx (Sep 13, 2011)

wow....just looked at the haynie site and that 21' and 24' is quite the rig....wish i could afford something like that


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Texxan1 said:


> I have seen a whaler SINK lol, so they are not UNSINKABLE.>> you can sink any boat
> 
> Now, I love my Haynie 24 cat, it gets me where i want to go but in my opinion the best boat for the open waters of galveston would be a 24 HO Haynie!!!!!!!!!


How did the whaler sink?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

woundupintx said:


> im only wanting to fish skinny water as well, not wanting to fish any open water and dont plan on crossing any bays or making any real long runs. as far as bass fishing, i just dont like freshwater fishing near as much and the closest lake to me is still a bit away. i have ponds in my neighborhood and all around i fish when im fiending.
> 
> i like the small cats as well and im looking to spend no more than 7000 if possible, but will consider more if worth it. any chance anyone would be willing to let me tag along for a trip so i can get an idea of what fishing the bay is like? i got plenty of gas $!


you may think right now you won't need to cross any open water but that won't stand very long. Reason is the fish are not on the shorelines for the most part during the summer. For instance, right now the reefs in open water is the place to be and that flat bottom small boat you have been talking about just won't cut it on many days. Why limit your options? I recommend a min of 20 ft length. Hope you find something to your liking.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

woundupintx said:


> wow....just looked at the haynie site and that 21' and 24' is quite the rig....wish i could afford something like that


The Haynie 21TV is nice as well... I bought the motor off of one and put it on my Shoalwater... We went to test the motor out of Port Lavaca in easy 25 mph winds and I thought this guy was NUTS....

I never got not one drop of spray on my (and I was sitting in front of the console) and the boat ran EXTREMELY soft over the waves and chop.... I was amazed at its performance under such extreme conditions.

You dont hear to much about them.... but if I were looking for a 21ft boat, that would be the first one I tested. In the last few years, I have only seen one used one for sale though...


----------



## woundupintx (Sep 13, 2011)

yea youre right. the closer ive looked at maps and more ive thought about the feedback ive got on here i think its best i look for something that can handle chop if im going to be fishing the galveston bay systems. only problem is i drive a toyota tacoma 6cyl on 35 in tires and dont think it can handle pulling much over 16'. i guess im not in FL anymore and even though i used to fish the open ocean for the most part there out of a jon boat, i guess thats not how it works here, even if id be in a bay. i really need to hope on with someone sometime and see what its like in the bay area since it doesnt seem quite like i thought it would be. ive made a few friends at work that have a place in gorda with a boat down there that say i can stay and fish with them on the weekends, so maybe its best i wait a while and test some places out before i think about getting something. it would be nice to have something that can float 16" of water and still fish the bays, but seems ill need something bigger/more expensive than what i was hoping to get away with


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

woundupintx said:


> yea youre right. the closer ive looked at maps and more ive thought about the feedback ive got on here i think its best i look for something that can handle chop if im going to be fishing the galveston bay systems. only problem is i drive a toyota tacoma 6cyl on 35 in tires and dont think it can handle pulling much over 16'. i guess im not in FL anymore and even though i used to fish the open ocean for the most part there out of a jon boat, i guess thats not how it works here, even if id be in a bay. i really need to hope on with someone sometime and see what its like in the bay area since it doesnt seem quite like i thought it would be. ive made a few friends at work that have a place in gorda with a boat down there that say i can stay and fish with them on the weekends, so maybe its best i wait a while and test some places out before i think about getting something. it would be nice to have something that can float 16" of water and still fish the bays, but seems ill need something bigger/more expensive than what i was hoping to get away with


You can still fish skinny with a boat that's better suited for crossing open water. Trinity area can get rough when the wind picks up, even being rather close to shoreline. I've only fished it in a Shoalwater 23 Cat and we were going straight against the chop and I felt like I was about the shake loose in the 15min ride back to Thompsons.

The best idea would be to find somebody, or ask your friends in Matagorda, to take you to the Trinity Bay area or wherever you think you'll fish and see how it is first-hand. And like said before, try to go when you know there's going to be wind so you can see how the chop can get


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

When fishing Trinity Bay. You must play the wind, no matter what boat your in. Just sayin.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I would stay away from flat bottoms if you can, I drive one but I like to fish shallow and I hunt out of mine


For G. Bay and only wanting an 18'-19', I would definitely stay away from a cat or flats boat. A tunnel v or full bay boat would be appropriate. Good luck.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

There is a valid reason why the Galveston Bay system hs an absurd number of 19-25 foot center consoles with vee hulls running around on it.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I personally fish a 19' NauticStar and really enjoy it a lot. Yes, I too love those sexy skinny running boats, but they aren't too sexy in Trinty or EGB when the wind gets up to 25 mph with 2 1/2 foot chop!!!

My 2 buddies also fish Trinity & the G-Bay systems and both run CCs with a V-hull. One runs a 22' Pathfinder and the other an 18' Kenner w/plans on buying a 22 fter. 
I too live in the Spring-Klein area. I also bass fish out of my NS.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> I have seen a whaler SINK lol, so they are not UNSINKABLE.>> you can sink any boat
> 
> Now, I love my Haynie 24 cat, it gets me where i want to go but in my opinion the best boat for the open waters of galveston would be a 24 HO Haynie!!!!!!!!!


Ths has to be a good story. Howd you sink the unsinkable?


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Bingo! Gotta cross alot of water to fish shallow around here


Not really. I launch out of Anahuac most of the time because it's close to where I live. You can stick to the whole North end of Trinity Bay and stay almost exclusively in thin aqua. You suffer the elements of river outflow frequently though. If you like catfish or bass, that's not a problem. There is a lot of real estate to fish up there in wading water and shallow runner boats. There's a lot of backwater or marsh to run too. You don't have to travel far to fish shallow or deep (Bay water deep) out of Anahuac.

good luck 
saltie dawg


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

saltie dawg said:


> Not really. I launch out of Anahuac most of the time because it's close to where I live. You can stick to the whole North end of Trinity Bay and stay almost exclusively in thin aqua. You suffer the elements of river outflow frequently though. If you like catfish or bass, that's not a problem. There is a lot of real estate to fish up there in wading water and shallow runner boats. There's a lot of backwater or marsh to run too. You don't have to travel far to fish shallow or deep (Bay water deep) out of Anahuac.
> 
> good luck
> saltie dawg


The guy lives in spring! He is looking to fish as close to home as he can not anahuac


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

"Gulf Coast-23"


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Anahuac is not that much further than Baytown. I live in Kingwood. The closest launch is Baytown, but Anahauc is only 20 min further. I fished a 14 ft jon boat for years. It can be done. With a 50hp merc, I fished everywhere. Bayou's, Gulf, and open bays. Like you said, you need to be careful, but it can be done. Now I have a 18ft kenner and love it. It definitely is nice to be able to take some chop to reach those protected shore lines.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

flatsmaster14 said:


> The guy lives in spring! He is looking to fish as close to home as he can not anahuac


OK .... then stop at the locks just East of the Trinity River bridge on I 10. It's 8 or 10 miles closer than going ALL the way to Anahuac and you're launching (virtually) in the backwater of the bay. What does he think about that?


----------



## RedRaider98 (Jan 21, 2009)

woundupintx said:


> well anyone that does the type of fishing im interested in that is willing to let me ride one day to see more of what im getting into here, id greatly appreciate it and would contribute to the cost!


You can go with me sometime. I fish skinny and pick my launches so I dont have to cross big water.


----------

